# What is most expesive dragon?



## Magruber (Jan 23, 2012)

I have been thinking about breeding and selling a dragon species but I first wanted to know what would be the best one to make good money from so I'm Lookin at things like a type of dragon with a high selling price, easy to keep and easy to breed. Ta


----------



## atothej09 (Jan 23, 2012)

Lol, making money with reptiles.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## longqi (Jan 23, 2012)

Komodos fetch a pretty penny if you have the paperwork



Just be careful sitting them on your shoulder
Might find your head goes missing


----------



## snakes123 (Jan 23, 2012)

Allot of people wouldnt like this post. But i would say, patternless levis (but very expencive, $2500 fo hatchies)


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 23, 2012)

A dragon with fur, self incubates, has a litter instead of a clutch and has ROM after their name with heaps of blue ribbons above their kennel.. oops I mean enclosure.


----------



## solar 17 (Jan 23, 2012)

l have no problem with the making money bit but if its easy all around plenty of people will already be doing it, but perenties and such aren't everybodies cup of tea and really aren't suited to "most" inner cbd house sites these days.
.........solar 17 (Baden)


----------



## Mr.James (Jan 23, 2012)

I made my first million out of dragons. Easy!
Start with the bearded & move onto the netted..


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jan 23, 2012)

Ha! He did say dragon... not gecko or monitor. Easy to keep & easy to breed = cheap... Little return for a lot of work...

Jamie


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 23, 2012)

View attachment 235195


----------



## Tildy (Jan 23, 2012)

I may be wrong on this having never kept lizards but I imagine that the ones that are going to fetch a high price are gonna be the ones that will be a challenge. They wouldn't be worth the high price if just anybody could do it. People only pay more because the market isnt flooded with them. I would go with something you love that you are keen to take on the challenge with and dont be disappointed if it doesnt all just fall into place straight away. I think you are gonna have to work up towards making money with them, not start with it.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 23, 2012)

Can you breed me a velociraptor I've seriously always wanted one, I'll pay big money.

Serious question are Frilles classed as a dragon? I've been looking for hatchlings for a while.


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## PythonLegs (Jan 23, 2012)

snakes123 said:


> Allot of people wouldnt like this post. But i would say, patternless levis (but very expencive, $2500 fo hatchies)



Ooo..I've never even Heard of the Levis Dragon! WOW. Quick maguber, ring around everywhere until you find some! $$$$$$


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 23, 2012)

Tassie97 said:


> View attachment 235198



That's not a dragon thats woobidoobidangafang they sell for $2.50 at woolies


----------



## snakes123 (Jan 23, 2012)

Well lezard. I didnt know about dragons. But maybe leatherback beardies, but im not sure of their availability, but even then they cost huge $$$$


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 23, 2012)

snakes123 said:


> Well lezard. I didnt know about dragons. But maybe leatherback beardies, but im not sure of their availability, but even then they cost huge $$$$


[video=youtube;QY_o610eUnk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QY_o610eUnk&amp;feature=g-u-u&amp;context=G269b697FUAAAAAAAFAA[/video]


----------



## Magruber (Jan 23, 2012)

I said dragons everyone last time I checked dogs and velosoraptors and geckos arnt dragon. I already have a frill neck and they sell for a good price so I might do them. So I'm answering my own question seeing as how no one as a serious answer


----------



## Boidae (Jan 23, 2012)

Don't try and breed anything, simple. 
If you're in this just to make a quick buck, I suggest you find another hobby..


----------



## Magruber (Jan 23, 2012)

Na it's a hobbie but I still want to get a bit of return


----------



## snakes123 (Jan 23, 2012)

Magruber said:


> I said dragons everyone last time I checked dogs and velosoraptors and geckos arnt dragon. I already have a frill neck and they sell for a good price so I might do them. So I'm answering my own question seeing as how no one as a serious answer



Geez mate sorry, i was trying to help, i didnt know much about dragons so i gave you a lizard. Also i did say leatherbacks which are dragons. So come on there are some people who are trying to help.

But it shouldnt of been that hard to go through the forums looking for unusual or morphs, and message the person who keeps them and ask if they have any available, or if they are intending to breed. And if so put down an order. So you really shouldnt be having a go at the people that are trying to help you really.



Aussie-Pride said:


> Can you breed me a velociraptor I've seriously always wanted one, I'll pay big money.



I can tell someone was watching 73 last night, ahaha Jurassic Park


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 23, 2012)

Magruber said:


> I said dragons everyone last time I checked dogs and velosoraptors and geckos arnt dragon. I already have a frill neck and they sell for a good price so I might do them. So I'm answering my own question seeing as how no one as a serious answer



Are frilles classed as a dragon? I'd rather a velosoraptor but I'll settle with a pair of frilles.



snakes123 said:


> I can tell someone was watching 73 last night, ahaha Jurassic Park



Of course wouldn't miss it for the world  I was actually at dinner with the missus and watched it in the car on the way home, I never new there was a 3rd one out the raptors grew feathers lol


----------



## SamNabz (Jan 23, 2012)

Magruber, there really aren't any dragon species you can breed that are going to make you a motza... Frillies probably fetch the most $$ at the moment - but even then it's not much and it all depends on what you mean when you say "a good return".

Good luck in your endeavour at becoming a reptile breeding millionaire.



Aussie-Pride said:


> Are frilles classed as a dragon? I'd rather a velosoraptor but I'll settle with a pair of frilles.



Yes, they are classed as a dragon sp.


----------



## saximus (Jan 23, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> Are frilles classed as a dragon?



They're Agamids so I think they would count as dragons.

I hardly ever see these guys in the hobby so they'd go for a pretty good price I reckon. Might be costly to feed a pair though


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 23, 2012)

Magruber said:


> Na it's a hobbie but I still want to get a bit of return



Breeding what you already have = hobby... Asking us what the most expensive dragon is so you can get it for a return = money making.


Nothing wrong with money making just call it as it is....


----------



## eipper (Jan 23, 2012)

_Moloch horridus and possibly double factor leatherback= silk back bearded dragons_


----------



## JAS101 (Jan 23, 2012)

please before u start breeding anything , learn how to look after what u allready have . go look at his past posts and u will see what i mean .


----------



## finchie (Jan 23, 2012)

Sometimes the most expensive ones are harder to sell because not everyone wants to pay that much or have that kind of money laying around. You should be looking to do it more for the enjoyment than making a profit. I'd suggest finding a breed you really like and stick with that. Just be prepared to fork out some coin if there is any problems in the whole venture. Not everything runs smoothly


----------



## james.5 (Jan 23, 2012)

Come to Tasmania and breed Mountain Dragons, not many people do


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jan 23, 2012)

You asked what is the most expensive dragon so you can breed and make money. You just threw out the hobby factor. Anyways goodluck with making your millions


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 23, 2012)

if you can breed hyper beardies they might be worth something


----------



## Tinky (Jan 23, 2012)

No one in Australia is breeding the Giant Greman Dragons.

Plenty of money to be made there for the first person to cornetr the market.


----------



## saximus (Jan 23, 2012)

Maybe he could start on the Firedrakes Tinky. I know I'd buy one


----------



## Wally (Jan 23, 2012)

My ex dragon in law certainly knows how to spend money faster than she can make it. She might be a bit past breeding age though and her husbandry requirements will quickly send you mad.


----------



## Tinky (Jan 23, 2012)

Ooooohhhhh yeah baby.

Would give my left nad for a Firedrake


----------



## Erebos (Jan 23, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> Can you breed me a velociraptor I've seriously always wanted one, I'll pay big money.
> 
> Serious question are Frilles classed as a dragon? I've been looking for hatchlings for a while.



Yes they are there called frilled dragons. And there up for sale soon I know a few breeders that are siting on quiet a few hatchies. And yeah not exspencive dragon I have seen was the lake err dragon that urs had for sale. From memory it was like 2500 each but hey good luck making money when the economy is in the **** hats of to you of you do. 


Mr.James said:


> I made my first million out of dragons. Easy!
> Start with the bearded & move onto the netted..



And James same as me I made my first million of beardies then I went to water dragons not netteds that must of been my problem. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Khagan (Jan 23, 2012)

Profit on dragons? Wouldn't most of them eat more than you make from selling them lol?


----------



## JAS101 (Jan 23, 2012)

Khagan said:


> Profit on dragons? Wouldn't most of them eat more than you make from selling them lol?


yup sure do


----------



## LizardLady (Jan 23, 2012)

snakes123 said:


> Allot of people wouldnt like this post. But i would say, patternless levis (but very expencive, $2500 fo hatchies)




Ummm.... Not sure you're aware of this, but N. levis aren't DRAGONS...!


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 23, 2012)

Am I the only one that read the thread title with like a Russian accent?


----------



## XKiller (Jan 23, 2012)

In times like these all you can do is laugh,


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 23, 2012)

dihsmaj said:


> Am I the only one that read the thread title with like a Russian accent?




Probably... I totally had a different voice running in my head... eheuk - *teneneng teng teng teng teneng*


----------



## snakes123 (Jan 23, 2012)

LizardLady said:


> Ummm.... Not sure you're aware of this, but N. levis aren't DRAGONS...!



Thanks i am aware. Sorry for trying to help.


----------



## PythonLegs (Jan 23, 2012)

Haha..awesome. 'what is most expensive dragon, moose and skweerl'..gonna be talking like that for days now, comrad.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 23, 2012)

PythonLegs said:


> Haha..awesome. 'what is most expensive dragon, moose and skweerl'..gonna be talking like that for days now, comrad.



:shock:


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jan 23, 2012)

There really is no money in dragons. Esp. the small ones. Perhaps as bearded dragon morphs progress you might make some cash. Frill Neck Dragons seem to hold value quite well but people either seem to breed easily or not at all.

imo all the money is in snakes, with a little to be made in gecko morphs, rare skinks/geckos with a select few people.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 23, 2012)

W.T.BUY said:


> There really is no money in dragons. Esp. the small ones. Perhaps as bearded dragon morphs progress you might make some cash. Frill Neck Dragons seem to hold value quite well but people either seem to breed easily or not at all.
> 
> imo all the money is in snakes, with a little to be made in gecko morphs, rare skinks/geckos with a select few people.



people breeding? amazing!!


----------



## saximus (Jan 23, 2012)

From what I've heard/read, the best way to make money in reptiles is to breed rats...


----------



## Erebos (Jan 23, 2012)

saximus said:


> From what I've heard/read, the best way to make money in reptiles is to breed rats...



Or roaches on a mass level. Lol 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## PythonLegs (Jan 23, 2012)

The money is in morphs, not dragons. Just breed regular dragons and call them 'yellow mouthed grey spikes, het for insomnia'.


----------



## dylan-rocks (Jan 23, 2012)

View attachment 235278
View attachment 235279



i think these would be a good price


----------



## Magruber (Jan 23, 2012)

What juvinils sell for the highest price out of the dragon species ?


----------



## SamNabz (Jan 23, 2012)

Magruber said:


> What juvinils sell for the highest price out of the dragon species ?



Have you read anyone's responses Magruber..?

I think you have a lot to learn in regards to reptile keeping (judging by your previous threads about keeping various lizard species together), before you even think about breeding - especially to make $$$...

There is *no* money in breeding dragons, and even if you were to somehow breed them, once potential buyers do a little background check on your threads, which shows you are basically only interested in money and don't know which species can cohabitate, they will surely not go through with the sale..

As I said before, good luck in your endeavour at becoming a reptile breeding millionaire.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 23, 2012)

If you want to make money out of the reptile industry get into the products/food supply side of things, people will always need equipment to house their herps and food to feed them.
More and more people are getting into keeping and breeding, that means the prices reptiles go for will steadily decline due to the 1000's being bred, but all these reptiles need enclosures and food, it doesn't take a genius to see which market has more potential for profit and growth


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 23, 2012)

Geckoman said:


> If you want to make money out of the reptile industry get into the products/food supply side of things, people will always need equipment to house their herps and food to feed them.
> More and more people are getting into keeping and breeding, that means the prices reptiles go for will steadily decline due to the 1000's being bred, but all these reptiles need enclosures and food, it doesn't take a genius to see which market has more potential for profit and growth




Apparently.... it does


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jan 23, 2012)

Magruber said:


> What juvinils sell for the highest price out of the dragon species ?



Why did you bother asking? If your going to read all the responses, then rip this [email protected] out?


----------



## Nighthawk (Jan 23, 2012)

PythonLegs said:


> Haha..awesome. 'what is most expensive dragon, moose and skweerl'..gonna be talking like that for days now, comrad.



In olt country drakon breet YOU!


----------



## Erebos (Jan 23, 2012)

Someone kill this thread please Collin or Fay where are you. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 23, 2012)

br3nton said:


> Yes they are there called frilled dragons. And there up for sale soon I know a few breeders that are siting on quiet a few hatchies.



Any chance you can give me PM with details or let me know when there ready..


----------



## Erebos (Jan 23, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> Any chance you can give me PM with details or let me know when there ready..



When there ready they will or posted on here


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Wrightpython (Jan 23, 2012)

i would say if you want to be millionaire breed komodos. When you get them to breed surely you will be rich or broke. good luck when you do get them to breed pm me and i will get a few of ya

Just read your other posts and was thinking if you bred some dragons that could live outside in a bucket in 35 degree weather then maybe you could make money. Afterall there is always people out there with to much money and not enough common sense.


----------



## D3pro (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't want to go against all the members saying that there is no money in dragons, but if you were to have morphs then you could easily make a sustainable profit out of them. But making a million? No I don't think so.

To the OP, money is in rats. Breed them.


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Jan 23, 2012)

I can understand wanting to keep and breed something that is of worth, although I would rather do it as a hobby and have a bit more fun. Making money from doing what you love best is everyones dream but I would imagine it being a lot harder in practice. Good luck.

I can guarantee that there are heaps of members on this site that are into breeding reptiles for self gain and to make a buck.


----------



## PMyers (Jan 23, 2012)

BigWillieStyles said:


> Making money from doing what you love best is everyones dream but I would imagine it being a lot harder in practice.



I did it once with scuba diving... I no longer dive. I did it again with brewing beer... I no longer brew. I'd say you're dead on the money there, BigWillie. Hobbies and "profitable" business are difficult bed-fellows.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 23, 2012)

I'd say my dragons, they are all priceless to me.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jan 23, 2012)

A dragon plagued with health problems that requires ongoing vet interaction.
That would be an expesive (sic) dragon.


----------



## AirCooled (Jan 23, 2012)

ones like Dexter the 14 Foot Bearded Dragon would be worth good money if you breed them 14 Foot Bearded Dragon - Video


----------



## Magruber (Jan 23, 2012)

Can some one just answer the question or.....


----------



## Erebos (Jan 23, 2012)

I said lake ere dragon


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Tildy (Jan 23, 2012)

They have if you read back through the posts. Dragons dont rake in the dough, frillies are your best bet. Breed them for the joy not the money.


----------



## snakes123 (Jan 23, 2012)

Magruber said:


> Can some one just answer the question or.....



Mate can you read!! Look many people have given good answers!!! Silkback, leather back, lake ere dragon. Seriously mate, look people have said there isnt much money in dragons. If your really wanting to earn money go to snakes, rats or even gecko morphs. Is that clear enough??


----------



## saximus (Jan 23, 2012)

It was answered on page 1 or 2 chief. You're not going to get a "better" answer than Frilly or Thorny Devil and I think Thorny Devils would be a bit too difficult for you


----------



## MrBredli (Jan 23, 2012)

If you wanna make wads of cash you'll have to smuggle some new morphs into the country like everyone else does.


----------



## Erebos (Jan 23, 2012)

Frillys are not money makers they eat you out of house and home there huge and mv light bulbs cost a fortune. Thorny devils will only die on you your silly to even try that. I answers it 2 times now 2500 for 1 dragon that has a life span of about 5 years I have only ever seen 3 for sale. in the 14 years I have kept reptiles


Cheers Brenton



MrBredli said:


> If you wanna make wads of cash you'll have to smuggle some new morphs into the country like everyone else does.



Or do that


Cheers Brenton


----------



## JasonL (Jan 23, 2012)

MrBredli said:


> If you wanna make wads of cash you'll have to smuggle some new morphs into the country like everyone else does.



Probably more money in just being the mule, just don the extra thick corduroy pants with internal pockets and travel the world.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 23, 2012)

Magruber said:


> Can some one just answer the question or.....



Yeah guys... come on,

Don't you guys get it yet... jeez you guys are thick aren't you. Five pages and he still hasn't gotten the answer he likes so he'll keep asking the same question. It doesn't matter that your all giving the same answers.....or...

I for one am going to answer him... eastern water dragons absolute goldmine they are


----------



## Wrightpython (Jan 23, 2012)

*Magruber *ive got some morph beardies ill sell you for $25,000 each then when you breed them youll make a fortune pm me ill send you my bank details and ship them as soon as money clears
anyone else out there (dont read *Magruber *) have you got any morphs i can buy ive got an idiot wanting to pay big dollars ill go you halves


----------



## saximus (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah ok the secret is beardies. Especially the muddy browny-greyish-yellow phase. Nobody is breeding them these days


----------



## Wrightpython (Jan 24, 2012)

thats the morph i was talking about the ones that everyone has i mean hasnt got


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 24, 2012)

[I posted some mean and unfunny words]


----------



## saximus (Jan 24, 2012)

dihsmaj said:


> Blah



Too far...


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 24, 2012)

saximus said:


> Too far...



Agreed...very poor taste


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 24, 2012)

saximus said:


> Too far...





KaotikJezta said:


> Agreed...very poor taste


Yep I'm an idiot


----------



## Wrightpython (Jan 24, 2012)

but seriously does anyone know of a species he can have that are not very common (hence good price) but are very easy to keep (as he sounds like a half wit and needs kill proof animal) and that breeds really easy (as hell probably get two males and its still gotta breed.) If you know off this animal and are also a halfwit can you pm me as i will breed them and makes a zillion dollars as a million isnt enough.


----------



## Erebos (Jan 24, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> but seriously does anyone know of a species he can have that are not very common (hence good price) but are very easy to keep (as he sounds like a half wit and needs kill proof animal) and that breeds really easy (as hell probably get two males and its still gotta breed.) If you know off this animal and are also a halfwit can you pm me as i will breed them and makes a zillion dollars as a million isnt enough.



Cane toads?


Cheers Brenton


----------



## miss2 (Jan 24, 2012)

did you really think you would get serious answers? how about you just keep some animals for the love of it rather then trying to make money. when i saw your first post i cringed!


----------



## feathergrass (Jan 24, 2012)

Tassie97 said:


> View attachment 235198



ohh Tassie i would pay for one of those babies


----------



## Heelssss (Jan 24, 2012)

br3nton said:


> Cane toads?
> 
> 
> Cheers Brenton



Lol, Luv it. Ill take a dozen!!


----------



## Erebos (Jan 24, 2012)

fangs01 said:


> Lol, Luv it. Ill take a dozen!!



I'm selling them 35k a pop but do bulk discounts. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Tinky (Jan 24, 2012)

br3nton said:


> I'm selling them 35k a pop but do bulk discounts.
> 
> 
> Cheers Brenton



Brenton - What morph Toads do you have. I'm willing to pay big for a good mottle olive het.

Anyone out there breeding Nigerian dragons? Send me your Westerrn Union details so that I can transfer some money to pay the customs clearence fees.


----------



## feathergrass (Jan 24, 2012)

Originally Posted by *Magruber* 

 What juvinils sell for the highest price out of the dragon species ?


ones that can cook, clean and are respectful to their elders...BUt as thats such a rare morph i dont think you would find any available cos parent tend to hold on to those ones and try and sell /give away/auction their feral dragons.


Rare morph Homebrokenus draconia ( comes in a variety of colours and sizes)
Respectfulonius draconia ( comes in a wide range of colours rare to find)
Common type Feral draconia can find roaming the street abusing people often during daylight or late afternoons


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jan 25, 2012)

I would have to say this is the most expensive dragon, if you can manage to get him to breed to a Ruby backed lizard you would be on to millions. You can call it a Diamond Backed Ruby Dragon


----------



## MathewB (Jan 25, 2012)

Exotic_Doc said:


> I would have to say this is the most expensive dragon, if you can manage to get him to breed to a Ruby backed lizard you would be on to millions. You can call it a Diamond Backed Ruby Dragon




Correct thread


----------



## K3nny (Jan 25, 2012)

i wont lie, when i started the hobby the idea of getting a little something on the side was appealing, who doesn't like making money out of a hobby/passion?

that being said, experience has taught me if you really wanna make money, breeding reptiles (or most other pets i should say) wouldn't even make the top 50 list of profitable things to do unless you really know what you're doing and prepared to make losses along the way, even then the chances of your capital going down the drain will always exist.

I'm absolutely positive all if not most of the reputable breeders around here had to work long and hard to be in the position they are in right now, blood sweat and tears, and it's not for the money, it's nearly always because of the underlying passion and/or to obtain a greater understanding of the animals. 

if you're in it for the money (as your post title suggest), you're better off getting a "normal" job for a steady income


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jan 25, 2012)

MathewB said:


> Correct thread



LOOOOL, was abit delayed until you pointed it out. Im just mucking around, asif you can breed a diamond back ruby dragon? You can only breed Diamond to Sapphire, and Ruby to Pearls....


----------



## Heelssss (Jan 25, 2012)

if you're in it for the money (as your post title suggest), you're better off getting a "normal" job for a steady income[/QUOTE]

Or maybe overtime, will earn ya more


----------



## Drew_gyz (Jan 25, 2012)

Actually *Magruber* 

 you also have other concerns to think about here, to do the math on this u first must realize that you are intending to run a business. the ATO will define you as a going concern the second u to start with the intention of deriving a profit and u will need to account for GST, or the second ur turn over is above $2,500 (i think, they may have played with the figure in the last 2 years). additionally u need the cost of a commercial license as i believe that most of the RWL in Australia restrict the numbers of animal u can have to start with and also dont allow you to harvest from the wild. 

add to this the cost of food (either the dragons or their food animals u breed urself (better option), heating, environments, fees, charges and advertising, where do u actually see your profit coming from?

but to answer your question, .... = LOTS, diversity in your breeding stock across several species and attempt to sell to both pet stores and to the public. this could allow for the flux in public demand for species, but its only probably a profitable venture in bulk and for very healthy animals.


----------



## Mitchell1995 (Jan 26, 2012)

Im gunna sture this up a bit, 
for all of you that say you can't make a profit from breeding bearded dragons,
two words "Challenge Accepted". 
I say you can make a profit if you do it cheap,
E.g. outdoor enclosure, grow crickets and vegetables myself, other than that theres
little or no electricity needed except for incubation and hatchlings.
so I say bring it on haters and prove me wrong. :evil:


----------



## AirCooled (Jan 26, 2012)

My EX was the most expensive dragon that I know,but never bred with her.


----------



## saximus (Jan 26, 2012)

Deadpan said:


> My EX was the most expensive dragon that I know,but never bred with her.



Probably a good thing. I hear those babies are really time consuming and it's really hard to sell them unless you have the right permits


----------



## PythonLegs (Jan 26, 2012)

And what would you breed? Can't give beardies or EWD away unless you put up decent money to get hold of a morph or two to start with, meaning you're in the red already. Then you'll have to set up the pit, which will be another spend..


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 26, 2012)

Mitchell1995 said:


> Im gunna sture this up a bit,
> for all of you that say you can't make a profit from breeding bearded dragons,
> two words "Challenge Accepted".
> I say you can make a profit if you do it cheap,
> ...



Cool... Now so us your business module.

Initial outlay 
Cost of stock
cost of materials 
Lost projections
Cost of labour (are you not billing for your time you put in to the business or are you working for free)
Projected sales vs projected market value


----------



## chase77 (Jan 26, 2012)

Off and running again. Glad I've got nothing better to do for the rest of the day


----------



## Mitchell1995 (Jan 26, 2012)

Big words there dude, 
beardies are 89.99 or 2 for 79.99 each at my pet shop.
the people that bred them, 1 female had 41 young in 1 year.
say I sell young for $50.00 each 41*50=$2050. 
so I got $2050 to play with in one year for food electricity etc. and anything left over to slowly pay of non-reacouring expenses (if thats the right term). e.g. enclosure,incubator. and these last for many years.

beardies are a native here and I find them all the time in the paddock. so no heating needed for adults outside.

now beardies can have about 1 male to 3 or 4 females easily.

so 4 * 40 (number of eggs layed) =160 babies total (take a few to account for fatalities etc so 150 babies. 150*50=$9550 with that much money I think I would make a profit.

Now... for those that are willing tell me this... how you didnt make a profit. and again BRING IT ON HATERS


----------



## saximus (Jan 26, 2012)

lol you are assuming that you will sell every baby every year. That's your downfall


----------



## maddog-1979 (Jan 26, 2012)

i made a small profit on hatchy beardies this year ( just on the hatchies, enclosure, food, power etc) , but all of it and more was invested back into the hobby, more enclosures,lol . i think i'm pretty much set up how i want to be now, but i'm sure that will change soon enough, as i really want a small monitor now, and there are hatchy GTP's advertised for $700 so i might need to get another of those


----------



## Mitchell1995 (Jan 26, 2012)

I still say its possible if you cut back on costs. grow vegetables, there like $2.00 for a pack of seeds which has over 100 seeds in it. breed crickets feed them scraps then theres no cost after starting the colony. water is free if you have a tank. keep them outside= no cost. If you even a greeny and have solar panels= free electricity. you start of with a big bill but after a few years thats gone and its ALL PROFIT. let me know if I missed something

need less to say im gunna give it a go


----------



## PythonLegs (Jan 26, 2012)

Exactly. Try selling even one clutch of 'normal' beardies. Market is saturated right now, and more people are breeding all the time. Pet shop prices ae completely meaningless...I can sell red cherry shrimp for $5 each through a shop front, but in reality I'll sell maybe 5 a week- out back there 50 gajillion that I cant get 25c for.


----------



## Mitchell1995 (Jan 26, 2012)

so answer me this. IF I sell the babies do you believe I would make a profit?


----------



## saximus (Jan 26, 2012)

Sure man you'll make a monster profit. Do what you want, nobody here will stop you. Just don't forget the little guys when you're a millionaire


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 26, 2012)

Mitchell1995 said:


> I still say its possible if you cut back on costs. grow vegetables, there like $2.00 for a pack of seeds which has over 100 seeds in it. How long does it take from planting to harvest? How many do you need to sustain feeding them these plants consistently? In between planting to harvest to dragons stomach what will you be feeding them? What's the cost of that? breed crickets feed them scraps then theres no cost after starting the colony How big of a colony do you need? How long till it gets to a size where it could sustain the dragons? What's the running cost of sustaining a colony of crickets? In the meantime of waiting for a self sustaining colony of crickets, what's the cost of breeding the dragons?. water is free if you have a tank Do you?. keep them outside= no cost Free range dragons?. If you even a greeny and have solar panels= free electricity Do you? What's the cost of setting up solar? Are you going to factor partial cost of the solar as running cost for your dragons, what would the cost be?. you start of with a big bill Run the numbers and give us a cost in $$$ but after a few years That's a few years of running cost as well thats gone and its ALL PROFIT again run the numbers. let me know if I missed something yeah, a business module.
> 
> need less to say im gunna give it a go



Great mate, give it ago but run the numbers and let us know if it's ALL PROFIT.

You've also not given your labour cost as in your time...


----------



## chase77 (Jan 26, 2012)

You may be able to make a small (tiny)profit, for the hundreds and hundreds of man hours you put in. So if you call working for 1c an hour a profit then so be it. This threat is about making money so lets get serious. It'll probably be more profitable having a few pets that you enjoy and going and getting a job at maccas. Then working a business plan and doing your research that allows you to get into the reptile industry at another date and time


----------



## Erebos (Jan 26, 2012)

Reptiles don't make you money and if your lucky to make money of them eventually you will put it back in eventually. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## levis04 (Jan 26, 2012)

It's pretty easy to turn a profit off reptiles, lots of people do. Time and experience is the key but you have to start somewhere and beardies are a great start. Do plenty of research before u dig in too deep!


----------



## Mitchell1995 (Jan 26, 2012)

you all keep asking about what my time is worth, personally its a hobby and a work for free.
im still at school so i don't need to worry about making a living out of it.


----------



## serpentine (Jan 26, 2012)

Although new to this site I have been an animal lover all my 52 years, reptiles for 11 years & many other pets since a youngster. I have never bred any for profit or to give away as I always worry that they might end up with a owner rather than a animal lover. I can see reptiles going the same way as dogs & cats with many being dumped mistreated sold onto clowns who have no idea on their husbandry requirements. They just think they themselves are being cool or sometimes it may be just greed. My thoughts. Bruce


----------



## PythonLegs (Jan 26, 2012)

Spot on Bruce...even worse for us, because unlike the aquarium scene, people can't just flush their 'too hard' animals down the toilet, and unlike the dog & cat industry (which is bad enough already) we have to rely on DERM to govern, and I've stepped in things that were more pro-active than them.


----------



## JAS101 (Jan 26, 2012)

Mitchell1995 said:


> I still say its possible if you cut back on costs. grow vegetables, there like $2.00 for a pack of seeds which has over 100 seeds in it. breed crickets feed them scraps then theres no cost after starting the colony. water is free if you have a tank. keep them outside= no cost. If you even a greeny and have solar panels= free electricity. you start of with a big bill but after a few years thats gone and its ALL PROFIT. let me know if I missed something
> 
> need less to say im gunna give it a go


good for u , give it a go and besure to post how it all go`s .
infact make a thread up with info and pics and when your starting this venture .


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 26, 2012)

Mitchell1995 said:


> you all keep asking about what my time is worth, personally its a hobby and a work for free.
> im still at school so i don't need to worry about making a living out of it.



OK now I understand...
You breeding your bearded dragons = a $300 profit for you
You breeding your bearded dragons = a 1-2k loss for your parents

Your absolutely correct then all profit for you


----------



## Jeffa (Jan 26, 2012)

What is the most expensive Dragon?
One that you cannot afford.


----------



## Mitchell1995 (Jan 26, 2012)

you don't understand unlike most teenagers (when I say most I mean the ones you all think of) I don't rely on my parents for money. the most my parents have to do with MY hobby is sitting in the car while I get food etc, and to prove you all wrong this february I will keep every receipt and show you all how cheap it is to keep dragons.

Not all teenagers are stupid, rule breaking, crack heads as you all seem to think.


----------



## JAS101 (Jan 26, 2012)

Mitchell1995 said:


> you don't understand unlike most teenagers (when I say most I mean the ones you all think of) I don't rely on my parents for money. the most my parents have to do with MY hobby is sitting in the car while I get food etc, and to prove you all wrong this february I will keep every receipt and show you all how cheap it is to keep dragons.
> 
> Not all teenagers are stupid, rule breaking, crack heads as you all seem to think.


just commenting so this cant be edited later .


----------



## snakes123 (Jan 26, 2012)

Mitchell1995 said:


> you don't understand unlike most teenagers (when I say most I mean the ones you all think of) I don't rely on my parents for money. the most my parents have to do with MY hobby is sitting in the car while I get food etc, and to prove you all wrong this february I will keep every receipt and show you all how cheap it is to keep dragons.
> 
> Not all teenagers are stupid, rule breaking, crack heads as you all seem to think.



Absolutly right! Im sick of on this site how SOME adults always have to mention our age, brigh it up as we dont know how to care for, afford, etc. It drives me nuts when someones age is brought up. I am the same as you, i have to pay for allof my stuff, ive pair hundreds on food for them, pair for everything and ,maybe only once have my parents bought me a tub of woodies. I am now saving for a $2000 gecko, which i have to earn myself! I am 15, but so what if i want it i will buy it with my own money. So please stop judging the kids on this site. This wasnt aimed at you Red-Ink, but it just brought it up...


----------



## PythonLegs (Jan 26, 2012)

snakes123 said:


> Absolutly right! Im sick of on this site how SOME adults always have to mention our age, brigh it up as we dont know how to care for, afford, etc. It drives me nuts when someones age is brought up. I am the same as you, i have to pay for allof my stuff, ive pair hundreds on food for them, pair for everything and ,maybe only once have my parents bought me a tub of woodies. I am now saving for a $2000 gecko, which i have to earn myself! I am 15, but so what if i want it i will buy it with my own money. So please stop judging the kids on this site. This wasnt aimed at you Red-Ink, but it just brought it up...



Its 'paid', not 'pair'...kids today, honestly.


----------



## K3nny (Jan 27, 2012)

snakes123 said:


> Absolutly right! Im sick of on this site how SOME adults always have to mention our age, brigh it up as we dont know how to care for, afford, etc. It drives me nuts when someones age is brought up.



with all due respect, i understand how you feel, however technically age wasn't really brought up was it?



Red-Ink said:


> You breeding your bearded dragons = a 1-2k loss for your parents
> 
> Your absolutely correct then all profit for you



from what i can see, what has been mentioned is the dependency factor, not age. Heck you can be a 30 year old and still mooching off your parents, and this (i would imagine) is pointing out to that issue, not the "because you're young you don't own up to anything" bs. 

On the contrary, there are heaps of genuinely knowledgeable (and responsible) young people in this site, as much as there are irresponsible adults, so don't feel offended because chances are that wasn't the real intention, more like looking at things in a realistic manner rather than theoretical statements (and if you can put that into practice and prove everyone else wrong, more power to ya).


----------



## Wrightpython (Jan 27, 2012)

Mitchell1995 said:


> you don't understand unlike most teenagers (when I say most I mean the ones you all think of) I don't rely on my parents for money. the most my parents have to do with MY hobby is sitting in the car while I get food etc, and to prove you all wrong this february I will keep every receipt and show you all how cheap it is to keep dragons.
> 
> Not all teenagers are stupid, rule breaking, crack heads as you all seem to think.



Who pays for power or is that free


----------



## Wookie (Jan 27, 2012)

I'd go with the Hungarian Horntail if it was me


----------



## Wrightpython (Jan 27, 2012)

i was just thinking about breeding scottish ness dragons any idea on price


----------



## snakes123 (Jan 27, 2012)

K3nny said:


> with all due respect, i understand how you feel, however technically age wasn't really brought up was it?




Right there, no id dosnt say a specific age, but i can tell it was aimed at younger members.



Red-Ink said:


> OK now I understand...
> You breeding your bearded dragons = a $300 profit for you
> You breeding your bearded dragons = a 1-2k loss for your parents
> 
> Your absolutely correct then all profit for you


----------



## Wally (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## snakes123 (Jan 27, 2012)

Interesting dragon, what type?


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 27, 2012)

snakes123 said:


> Right there, no id dosnt say a specific age, but i can tell it was aimed at younger members.




In this case I mentioned parent as I can follow a conversation... 
He does live with his parents does he not?

It would have been a falacy on my part to mention 

You breeding your bearded dragons = a 1-2k loss for your wife

I can assure you had the individual been a dependant of his wife/partner/grandparent/same sex life partner. I would have addressed that exactly the same in regards to what i consider misplaced delusions of granduer getting rich from breeding bearded dragons.

His age is not shown on the top right hand corner... and up to post #110 I was still asking him concise questions Was I not. It was not till later that he mentioned his age, which at that stage would not matter as the issue of dependancy has been established.

I'm not "having a go" at kids... I'm questioning anybody that thinks they are/can make a profit on breeding bearded dragons when they are'nt calculating all the "real" cost vs what they are making in sales cause all the real cost are'nt coming out of their pocket.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 27, 2012)

Try Norwegian Ridgebacks mate


----------



## Marlinman (Jan 28, 2012)

forget dragons 
get a shed garage or warehouse and breed crickets and meal worms thats where the money is but not easy work

No such thing as easy money


----------



## JAS101 (Feb 26, 2012)

*Mitchell1995
hows the beardie breeding project going ?*


----------



## cools2036 (Oct 21, 2012)

There's the moloch (thorny devil) and it would be near impossible to get some and would cost a heap if you could but the Pygmy bluetongues would be the way to go... Though I think they're endangered and are only allowed to be kept in captivity by approved facilities,
Could be wrong?


----------

